# Menzerna FMJ



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone in the UK tried FMJ? I just got mine from Pakshak, looking forward to using it, hopefully soon weather permitting (need to address some scratches first though!)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Rob, I bought a bottle and gave a few samples away, only used it once myself on the horizontal surfaces of a s/s corsa for uv protection.










Full Detail


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

And what did you think of it?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very easy to use when applied thinly, nice glow, was the only product not to remove red paint from that car, even #26 and 476s did!!!


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

Just curious Rob - what's the CAUTION on the front say? these things usually live on the back of the bottle....


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Just the usual stuff about being harmful if swallowed - says it on the back too.


----------

